# Has anyone been in a boarding school highschool?



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

coz next year in highschool i just have to go to one but i want to hear other opinions first, so if you've been in one write back 
and tell me what you think.. i just have to move before out of my highscool and start over.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

I was in one for two years...............

It didn't work out well for me, as i begged to be moved to public school after my sophomore year.... (Yes, i wanted to be around girls, what can i say...i wasn't suffering all that badly from SA at the time)...also the religion which was involved in it was a problem since i've always been a closet atheist. (Still haven't mentioned that little ditty to my parents, even though i'm 27)

The school itself wasn't terrible. I did make friends there, who i never really spoke to after i left. I guess it can vary a LOT from school to school depending on living situations, meals, the goal of the school, whether it's coed, etc. (I had a few "bunkmates" which were absolutely HORRIBLE people) The main thing.........expect to have VERY little privacy.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I went to public schools from kindergarten through college graduation. Why do you want to go to a boarding school?

A boarding school is my concept of hell. I didn't like being with these people for several hours a day -- I sure don't want to be with them 24/7. Then there is also the cost; huge waste of money IMO compared to a quality public school.



eekmd said:


> ...also the religion which was involved in it was a problem since i've always been a closet atheist. (Still haven't mentioned that little ditty to my parents, even though i'm 27)


You're not alone. Polls indicate that at least half of the members of SAS are either atheists or agnostics. I'm a rather militant atheist who stomps religion every chance I get.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

:dd


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> I went to public schools from kindergarten through college graduation. Why do you want to go to a boarding school?
> 
> A boarding school is my concept of hell. I didn't like being with these people for several hours a day -- I sure don't want to be with them 24/7. Then there is also the cost; huge waste of money IMO compared to a quality public school.
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sweetangel said:


> the real reason is that i can't move to any other school unless my whole family moves to another town and i really don't want to be with the same @#%$ next year and just thinking about it makes me feel hopeless.


I can think of a way to get into a different school district without actually moving: fraud. Have any relatives or friends in another town who'd let you use their address to claim as you place of residence? I'm not above doing such things to save money.



Sweetangel said:


> [about the money, its not such an expensive one.


Put it in dollars & cents for me.


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

I went to boarding school for all 4 years of high school, and the only lasting friendships I ever had have come from there. I guess maybe being with other people all the time made it a lot easier for me to meet people. 

About the money...I went almost for free and someone I know went totally free. Financial aid is usually available to those who need it, and if you don't get financial aid, chances are you can afford it.

I'm agnostic but I didn't really mind their attempts at brainwashing me. Also many (more expensive) boarding schools are private and don't have any affiliation with a church.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I attended a boarding school the last two years of high school. For me it was wonderful. Probably the most social period in my life. I loved having people my own age around me, unlike at home where I felt pretty isolated. There were always things happening around campus. I still keep in touch a little bit with the people I met there. It didn't cost me anything, had top notch academics and no religous affiliation.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Sweetangel said:
> 
> 
> > the real reason is that i can't move to any other school unless my whole family moves to another town and i really don't want to be with the same @#%$ next year and just thinking about it makes me feel hopeless.
> ...


hey good idea, the school district just need to see if there are bus rides there.
it costs 750 or 1000 a month.


----------



## anthology (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah that's more than what i'm paying for college!


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

The school I went to costs around 30k per year. Paris Hilton went there for half a semester, and so did JFK, so they had lots of rich people there. But people like me got to go almost free.


----------



## bcoombs (Feb 7, 2011)

*coed boarding school*

I am in a coed boarding school right now. I def think you should go to a coed school and not just a boy or girls only school. I actually like it now, I have met some good friends and we have sports as well. I took me a while to get used to being away from home, and the strict rules but it grew on me. You should really make sure you like where your going (if it is your choice) and make the best of it, that way you will enjoy it more.


----------



## lilmamma (Dec 8, 2011)

You could look at any of the general guides to boarding schools that appeal to you. That way you could get a sense of the school. In the local private school near me, the students come from 20 countries and faculty come from far afield as well.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I attended a high school that was partially a boarding school (I was not a boarder). From what I observed of the boarders though, they seemed like they were their own family. It was really nice to see and I admittedly felt a bit envious sometimes, especially because their area of the school was so darn NICE. It was also neat having so many people from all areas of the world. The only drawback I really could see was the curfew and rules like those. We all graduated in 2003 and the boarders are still extremely close friends. I know a few who live together still, voluntarily!


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

I knew a guy that went to a "boarding school" you can say, I think it was called Boulder Creek Academy


----------



## Cassandra D (Jan 2, 2012)

I went to a public boarding school for two years...you had to apply to get in, but it was state-funded. Like F-Bomb, I found that boarding school made it easier for me to make good friends, probably since people were forced to be around me for enough time to really get to know me. Also, since I was so far away from my family, I was forced to meet people just to have some sort of support network.


----------



## Strap (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, being stuck with people every single hour of the day will probably open you up. Double this if you join a year with a bunch of other new people, everybody will be trying to make friends real quick. This and the reputation of being "quiet" cast away can be one of the most liberating things ever.

You should try a camp or something similar before making the jump, though. Just to be sure you'd like it.


----------

